# Detailing Tution



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello, wondering is there anyone in Northern Ireland who does detailing tution, and rough costs, it is something I am thinking about for after the summer, as I am away this summer!


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

contact Ronnie at orchard detailing

i am doing a course at the minute


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

Ditto above


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep we do training at various times of the year. If you are interested give me a shout on 07784258006 and I will go through all we do. 

cheers Guys for the mention
Rollo


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

can highly recommend the course

don't care what anyone says, you cant learn a manual skill by reading a book !!


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

Ford said:


> Hello, wondering is there anyone in Northern Ireland who does detailing tution, and rough costs, it is something I am thinking about for after the summer, as I am away this summer!


Get along to this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=340899


----------

